# Amateur knife repair



## PeterT (Dec 20, 2020)

Dealt with a household item that's been bugging me for a while. The rivets in our little paring knife have been degrading over time. No doubt accelerated by dishwasher action vs hand cleaning, but seems I will never win that battle. Which is why Daddy's Japanese knives are off limits. I digress (breathe... breathe....).

I thought handle rivets were plastic but its a steel pin in the middle with some kind of plastic shroud. Anyways easy to pop out. My plan was was to turn some brass pins & peen them on both sides to make a mushroom cap type of rivet. But I noticed the hole in the handle was not concentric & rather large. Maybe there was a different kind of end end cap that is somewhere long lost.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 20, 2020)

I mixed up some JB weld epoxy (hoping the high temp rating would make it somewhat dishwasher safe for ^above^ ulcer generator. Its kind of a grey color when mixed so added some carbon powder. Pretty close match to the black handle. Gooped it in there & let it cure overnight.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 20, 2020)

Under magnification the epoxy ring is off center to the brass pin, but you'd have to be looking for it. They were all sanded flush.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 20, 2020)

It bugged me that I could feel a steel ridge of the steel blade segment on the handle so I ground it to conform & shaped it a bit. Feels much better now. In hindsight I should have used stainless pins so it would match, but who know how long it will last with ^^aforementioned dishwasher torture^^ LOL


----------



## PeterT (Dec 20, 2020)

Ready for competition. *This Blade... Will Keel....*


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 20, 2020)

The epoxy colour is very close, nice. Lee Valley sells two piece brass rivets. I just used them for attaching the wood to my new handwheels and they really hold well.


----------

